# Search within topic option



## Master_B (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe it is allready here..... but i cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Is it an option to add an "search in this topic" function?


Just for instance:

i would like to search on "cyclo" in the "DS #4748: Pokémon: SoulSilver (USA)"" topic


----------



## Rydian (Mar 12, 2010)

Master_B said:
			
		

> Maybe it is allready here..... but i cant find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Below the lower quote options, to the left of the magnifying glass.
Yes, it's the same damn color as the background and there's no border so it might as well be invisible.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a bit hard to find yes, but it's right here:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Take a look at the line that shows which forum you're in (at the bottom of the latest post). To the right it says "Enter Keywords".

EDIT: Yet another reason to refresh just before I post.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

perhaps we should have a little border around that search box to make it abit more visible


----------



## Master_B (Mar 12, 2010)

lol, i just used the magnifying glas..... all it found was "enter" and "keywords"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now i know guys.... you can enter something there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great to know its all ready on the board. Thanx a bunch. Going to use it right away


----------



## playallday (Mar 12, 2010)

And don't forget when you just want to look on one page it's way faster to use Ctrl-F.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> And don't forget when you just want to look on one page it's way faster to use Ctrl-F.


Even quicker if you're on Firefox and use /


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... since when is that possible?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been on Firefox for as long as I remember using it...


----------

